# Erfahrungen mit Riss im Handydisplay



## Goldschlappi (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich überlege im Moment, ob ich ein gebrauchtes Smartphone kaufen soll, welches einen Displayriss hat. Das stört mich nicht so sehr, weil es immer noch komplett funktionstüchtig sein soll. Allerdings wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr Erfahrung damit habt. Man fühlt den Riss auch, wenn man mit dem Finger drüber geht, aber ich überlege ob ich "einfach" eine Folie darüber mache und dann keine große Probleme mehr damit habe. Oder ist diese Vorstellung utopie?

Auch wollte ich fragen, ob es möglich ist, dass der Riss sich mit der Zeit weiter verbreitet oder das Smartphone dadurch deutlich empfindlicher ist? Wie ist eure Einschätzung?

Ich habe auch mal zwei Bilder zur Verdeutlichung angefügt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2019)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich überlege im Moment, ob ich ein gebrauchtes Smartphone kaufen soll, welches einen Displayriss hat.


 Völlig unnötig bei den derzeitigen Handypreisen.

Du holst Dir nur eine potentielle Fehlerquelle ins Haus.
Wenn Du Pech hast, dringt Wasser ein und beschädigt die Elektronik.


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. Februar 2019)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Das Gerät ist nur halb so teuer, wie ein einwandfreies Gerät. Hätte gedacht, dass es bei solch einen Unterschied dann vielleicht lohnt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2019)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist nur halb so teuer, wie ein einwandfreies Gerät. Hätte gedacht, dass es bei solch einen Unterschied dann vielleicht lohnt.


 Das Loch ist aber größer, als ein Haar.
Und bei fortschreitender Feuchtigkeitseinwirkung, ist das Teil bald Schrott, wenn man nicht die zerstörten Teile wechselt (so um die 150 EUR).

Ich hab schon völlig zerfressene Handyleiterplatten gesehen ... .


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. Februar 2019)

Nochmals danke für die Hilfe. An so etwas hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht und deshalb war es scheinbar gut, dass ich nochmal hier nachgefragt habe! 

Also ist damit zu rechnen, dass das Gerät nur eine mittlere Weile halten würde (wenn man nicht um die 150-200€ investiert), bis es komplett kaputt ist? Dann werde ich mich nach etwas anderem umsehen und bedanke mich noch einmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2019)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Also ist damit zu rechnen, dass das Gerät nur eine mittlere Weile halten würde (wenn man nicht um die 150-200€ investiert), bis es komplett kaputt ist?


 Wenn das Loch groß genug ist, dauert das ungefähr ein halbes Jahr, dann sind die Leiterbahnen weg.

Für 180.- EUR bekommt man schon ein sehr ordentliches Handy:
Samsung Galaxy J7 Duos (2016) J710F/DS gold ab €'*'184,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Sehr helles Display (AMOLED), einfache Bedienung, großer Bildschirm, wechselbarer Akku! und Mikro SD-Karte.

Die Systemupdates liefen völlig fehlerfrei und die Bedienbarkeit ist sehr gut.
Die Kamera könnte im Dunkeln etwas besser sein, aber für ein scharfes Bild bei Tageslicht reicht es allemal.


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. Februar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn das Loch groß genug ist, dauert das ungefähr ein halbes Jahr, dann sind die Leiterbahnen weg.
> 
> Für 180.- EUR bekommt man schon ein sehr ordentliches Handy:
> Samsung Galaxy J7 Duos (2016) J710F/DS gold ab €'*'184,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



Ich hätte das S9 Plus für 200€ in meinem Beispiel bekommen, weil ich starken Wert auf die Kamera lege (habe im Moment S7). Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## colormix (28. Februar 2019)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Ich hätte das S9 Plus für 200€ in meinem Beispiel bekommen, weil ich starken Wert auf die Kamera lege (habe im Moment S7). Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!



Lass es würde ich auch sagen ,
wenn dein Geld nicht reicht für ein Neues Vernünftiges
mach es  über eine   günstige Finanzierung   bei den niedrig Zinsen derzeit eine Überlegung wert .

Wen und was alles  willst denn so fotografieren ?

Für Profi Einsatz ist  das Fone zu teuer   zu schlecht  mit einer Guten  Kamera   ist man besser versorgt .


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. Februar 2019)

Geld würde theoretisch reichen, hätte nur gedacht, dass man so sparen kann, aber danke für den Tipp 

Ausflüge, Urlaube, sowas in der Richtung und das auch gerne als Video. Also keine "künstlerischen" Sachen. 

Eine DLSR habe ich theoretisch auch, aber die trage ich nicht gerne mit mir rum.


----------



## colormix (1. März 2019)

ich würde auch das Samsung Galaxy J7   nehmen ,alleine auch aus der Tatsache wechselbarer Akku ,
 13 mPixel reicht locker aus für Fotos und   auch eine  gute  Schutzhülle  dafür besorgen ist es besser geschützt .

Warum ich nie eins mit fest eingebauten Akku kaufen würde, wenn es mal Probleme mit dem Akku gibt z.b


----------



## Goldschlappi (2. März 2019)

Ja, das J7 hat auch Vorteile und ein wechselbares Akku ist immer gut.


----------



## colormix (2. März 2019)

bei dem wesentlich teuren  und Neueren S9 ist der Akku fest verlötet wenn ich das Richtig gelesen habe ,  Meiner Meinung ist das  J7  das bessere Smartphone auch wenn es etwas Älter ist .


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2019)

Moment mal, du hast doch das S7. Du willst dir doch nicht ernsthaft dann die
J7 Gurke kaufen oder? Das Teil ist in *allen* Bereichen deutlich unterlegen. Das wäre ein downgrade par excellence.
Kamera besteht zudem nicht nur aus Megapixel.
Außerdem kauft man in dem Bereich z.B. Xiaomi und nicht so nen veralteten Samsung Kram. 
Mein fast drei Jahre altes Samsung S7 rennt wie am ersten Tag und der Akku ist auch noch erstaunlich gut. Akku kann, falls nötig, für einen überschaubaren Betrag getauscht werden.

Das S7 ist laut Antutu Benchmark 200 % schneller, hat mehr Arbeitsspeicher, eine wesentlich bessere Kamera hinsichtlich Fokusgeschwindigkeit und Aufnahmen bei schwachen Lichtverhältnissen, ist wasserdicht, kann induktiv laden, auch fast chargen uvm..
Da J7 kann nix - Killerfeature austauschbarer Akku? Bis der platt ist, steht das Ding im Museum. So etwas nutzen nur die ganzen harten Masochisten noch bzw. noch länger als ~1 - 2 Jahre.
Ist kaum zu glauben. Hier wird auf gute Kamera wert gelegt und im gleichen Zuge das j7 genannt. Erstaunlich.... Da beißt sich doch der Hund selbst in den Schwanz.

Wenn dein S7 wirklich kaputt ist, schau mal, wie geschrieben, nach dem Xiaomi Note etc.. Die wischen mit dem j7 auch den Boden auf, zum Teil sogar für weniger Geld. Hier, sowas ist nice für 180 Euro:
Xiaomi Redmi Note 6 Pro 6,26 Zoll Dual SIM Smartphone: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder Vorgänger:
Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Dual Sim Globale Version , schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> bei dem wesentlich teuren  und Neueren S9 ist der Akku fest verlötet wenn ich das Richtig gelesen habe ,  Meiner Meinung ist das  J7  das bessere Smartphone auch wenn es etwas Älter ist .



Was?
Das S9 ist in allen Belangen das deutlich bessere Smartphone. Das J7 ist dagegen Schrott.


----------



## colormix (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was?
> Das S9 ist in allen Belangen das deutlich bessere Smartphone. Das J7 ist dagegen Schrott.



Das S9 ist ein Schrott Handy ein Akku Tausch wird gleich zu einer teuren kostenpflichtigen Reparatur .
https://www.kaputt.de/anleitungen/965913/samsung-galaxy-s9-akku.

Bei dem 7 brauchst du nur 1 x hinten auf machen und mit einem Handgriff kannste den Akku raus nehmen /tauschen


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das S9 ist ein Schrott Handy ein Akku Tausch wird gleich zu einer teuren kostenpflichtigen Reparatur .
> https://www.kaputt.de/anleitungen/965913/samsung-galaxy-s9-akku.
> 
> Bei dem 7 brauchst du nur 1 x hinten auf machen und mit einem Handgriff kannste den Akku raus nehmen /tauschen



Und deswegen auf so alte Technik setzten nur für den Fall der Fälle dass man nach Jahren mal aufwendiger den Akku tauschen müsste? Schlechte Entscheidung mMn


----------



## colormix (2. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und deswegen auf so alte Technik setzten nur für den Fall der Fälle dass man nach Jahren mal aufwendiger den Akku tauschen müsste? Schlechte Entscheidung mMn



Ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen wenn man ein Neues Handy kauft wo der Akku wechselbar ist, das der Akku nie im Handy steckt und extra eingelegt werden muss ?

Warum macht man das wohl ?
Richtig damit der Akku sich nicht so schnell entlädt ,
kaufst du heute ein Handy mit fest eingebauten Akku das schon eine weile 
auf Lager liegt ist vermutlich der Akku Leer und kaputt wenn du es erst  kaufst !

Das es immer wieder Leute gibt die das ignorieren dass das  mit Fest eingebauten Akku Dau ist  .


----------



## ich558 (2. März 2019)

Ja und weiter? Ich hab auch noch nie ein Handy gehabt das mit leerem Akku angekommen ist. Abgesehen davon sind Handys mit wechselbare Akkus nicht Wasserdicht.

Außerdem kann man sehr wohl jeden Akku wechseln. Selbst bei iPhones ist das kein Problem.

Aber bei manchen hab ich das Gefühl sie wollen alle 2 Wochen mal den Akku wechseln


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2019)

Übrigens kostet ein Akkutausch bei einem Samsung Flagship bei MM oder Saturn um die 60Euro inkl. neuem Original Akku, der einzeln wohl auch an die 20-25 Euro kosten dürfte. Das ist jetzt auch nicht so eine extreme Investition alle zwei Jahre, solange man mit dem Handy noch zufrieden ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das S9 ist ein Schrott Handy ein Akku Tausch wird gleich zu einer teuren kostenpflichtigen Reparatur .
> https://www.kaputt.de/anleitungen/965913/samsung-galaxy-s9-akku.
> 
> Bei dem 7 brauchst du nur 1 x hinten auf machen und mit einem Handgriff kannste den Akku raus nehmen /tauschen



Und wie oft geht ein Akku kaputt?



colormix schrieb:


> kaufst du heute ein Handy mit fest eingebauten Akku das schon eine weile
> auf Lager liegt ist vermutlich der Akku Leer und kaputt wenn du es erst  kaufst !



Ist vermutlich? Nö, ist albern.
Die Akkus werden nicht voll aufgeladen ausgeliefert. Das ist normal. Leer ist da nichts. Die Akku Generation ist heute auch deutlich besser als noch vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## colormix (2. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie oft geht ein Akku kaputt?
> 
> .



Oft  bei meinem Not damals nach 6 Monaten schon,
der Akku hielt auf ein mal die Spannung nicht mehr  und war nach dem voll  laden  nach 15 min wieder Leer,
beim Note 3 oder 4 war das glaube ich von anfang an ein defekter Akku der nicht getauscht werden konnte .

Wenn das Handy nicht mehr startet kann   bei  man   den Akku kurz raus wieder rein dann gibt es wieder, 
da wo fest  verbaut ist   musste ein schicken   das wird teuer   dauert sehr lange .
Das S9 ist hinten zu geklebt und teuer ist dieses Wegwerf  Einweg Fone auch


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn das Handy nicht mehr startet kann   bei  man   den Akku kurz raus wieder rein dann gibt es wieder,
> da wo fest  verbaut ist   musste ein schicken   das wird teuer   dauert sehr lange .
> Das S9 ist hinten zu geklebt und teuer ist dieses Wegwerf  Einweg Fone auch


Du kannst das Handy auch einfach einige Stunden liegen lassen falls wirklich nichtmal ein Hardreset funktioniert (hab ich persönlich noch nicht erlebt) dann entleert sich der Akku und du hast den selben Effekt wie beim raus- und wieder reinlegen. Es stimmt das die Akkus immer schwächer werden, aber 6 Monate? Dann hast du eines der wenigen kaputten Geräte erwischt und einfach Pech gehabt, dafür gibts ja die Garantie. 
Man kann den Akku wenn man technisch nicht komplett unbegabt ist trotzdem selber wechseln, wer das nicht mag lässt das für 40 Euro mehr als ein Akku kostet machen. Mir persönlich ist ein wasserdichtes Handy den Aufpreis definitiv wert, ich hab schonmal ein Handy durch einen Wasserschaden zerstört, da zahl ich lieber 40 Euro mehr für den einen Akkuwechsel den ich im Lebenszyklus dieses Geräts brauche und bin in die Richtung abgesichert.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Oft  bei meinem Not damals nach 6 Monaten schon,



Nach 6 Monaten?
Dann reklamieren und neues Gerät bekommen. Wozu gibt es Garantie?


----------



## Donner123 (2. März 2019)

Nur mal so am Rande, ein wechselbarer Akku heißt nicht immer gleich, dass das Handy nicht Wasserdicht ist. Beim Samsung Galaxy S5 und S5 Mini konnte man den Akku wechseln und es war Wasserdicht. Ich hatte damals das S5 Mini. Das hatte eine Gummidichtung innen am Akkudeckel und nach jedem Hochfahren wurde man mit einer Meldung drauf hingewiesen, dass man drauf achten soll, dass man die Klappte hinten richtig geschlossen hat.
Keine Ahnung ob das S5/S5 Mini da das einzige war, aber es gab da zumindest mal 2 Geräte


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

Das Galaxy S5 war IP67 zertifiziert.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, ob es 4G kann.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 13 mPixel reicht locker aus für Fotos und   auch eine  gute  Schutzhülle  dafür besorgen ist es besser geschützt .


Es wurde zwar schon ein paar mal gesagt, aber trotzdem nochmal: Entscheidend sind nicht nur die Megapixel  Mobile Reviews - DxOMark lasse den Link mal hier als Indikator für ein Kamera Ranking.
Für jemanden der aktuell ein S7 besitzt ergibt ein J7 keinen Sinn, es ist in allem (außer dem wechselbarem Akku) ein riesiges Downgrade, wozu sollte man dafür Geld ausgeben? 
Das ist in etwa so als ob jemand eine GTX1080 besitzt und auf eine RTX2080ti aufrüsten will, und ihr sagt ihm dann, dass er doch eine GTX1060 kaufen soll.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Es wurde zwar schon ein paar mal gesagt, aber trotzdem nochmal: Entscheidend sind nicht nur die Megapixel  Mobile Reviews - DxOMark lasse den Link mal hier als Indikator für ein Kamera Ranking.
> Für jemanden der aktuell ein S7 besitzt ergibt ein J7 keinen Sinn, es ist in allem (außer dem wechselbarem Akku) ein riesiges Downgrade, wozu sollte man dafür Geld ausgeben?
> Das ist in etwa so als ob jemand eine GTX1080 besitzt und auf eine RTX2080ti aufrüsten will, und ihr sagt ihm dann, dass er doch eine GTX1060 kaufen soll.



Ja so schaut´s aus. 
@ Akku: Sicher kann man mit dem Akku auch mal Pech haben, eine schlechte Serie erwischen oder sonst etwas. Aber kann auch anders laufen, wie bei mir. Gerade erst gestern hat mich mein Akku wieder total überrascht. Am Morgen um 9:00 Uhr noch kurz vor Abfahrt die Schnellladefunktion genutzt und das S7 auf 100 % geladen. Dann um 10:00 Uhr ab nach Mainz  auf den Fastnacht-Umzug. Fotos gemacht, Videos gedreht, gechattet, gesurft und Abends um 20:00 Uhr Navigation und Bahn-App genutzt. Um 22:00 Uhr war ich zu Hause - Akkustand 50 % . 
Gekauft wurde das Telefon August 2016, wird seitdem täglich, teils exzessiv, für alles Erdenkliche genutzt. Zudem ständig induktiv geladen und falls mit Kabel, dann mit Schnellladefunktion. 
An einen Akkutausch denke ich noch gar nicht. Und falls doch, selbst der 50-60 Euro Akkutausch-MediaMarkt Service ist doch ok. Dafür war das Ding IP68 zertifiziert, hat einen  Fall in den Pool, Regengüsse und ein Bad im Balaton überlebt - von staubigster Umgebung ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Ich habe nun ein S9 für 250€ gefunden, was keinen Riss, sondern nur Kratzer am Rand hat. 
Natürlich ist ein austauschbarer Akku vom Vorteil, aber wie bereits von anderen geschrieben wurde, ist es leider praktisch schwer umzusetzen, wenn die andere Hardware dafür viel schlechter ist. 
Das Akku von meinem S7 hat nach etwas über 2 Jahren auch ab und zu "Akkudrops" gehabt. Das ist vorher z.B. 40% akku hatte, ich mache zwei Fotos und dann schaut man drauf und es sind nur noch 11%. 
Aber auf jeden Fall munter bleiben und nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## dekay55 (29. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen wenn man ein Neues Handy kauft wo der Akku wechselbar ist, das der Akku nie im Handy steckt und extra eingelegt werden muss ?
> 
> Warum macht man das wohl ?
> Richtig damit der Akku sich nicht so schnell entlädt ,
> ...



Du unterbreitest hier falsch aussagen. 

Fakt 1, in den Meisten fällen ist der Anwender schuld wenn der Akku hops geht, Li-Ion Akkus brauchen eben eine besondere Behandlung. 
Fakt 2, das was du Schreibst ist kompletter Schwachsinn- 
Fakt 3, Handys mit "fest" Verbauten Akku haben den Akku niemals verlötet, sondern der ist immer über ein Stecker verbunden, den zu Verlöten würde in der Fertigung ein ernorm erhöhten Aufwand bedeutet, Kurz gesagt es ist sogar Teurer wenn man den Akku verlötet statt ihn Per Steckverbindung zu verbauen. 
Der nächste Grund warum das nicht gemacht wird liegt darin das man dann ja noch extra Akkus bauen müsste dafür, oftmals ist es aber einfach so das die Hersteller auf "Standart" zurückgreifen. Wie z.b bei den Nokia 920 und 930, das zwar den Akku fest verbaut hat, aber den man selbst innerhalb von 10 Minuten Wechseln kann, und man wird sich wunder weil nen "Standart" Sony Akku zum Vorschein kommt. 
Die Einzigen Handys wo ein Akkuwechsel bisl aufwendiger war sind Iphones weil Apple die Akkus eklig verklebt, andere Hersteller verkleben zwar auch die Akkus, aber nur um den Akku auf Position zu halten, bei Apple dient das dafür das man den Akku eben nicht so einfach rausbekommt. 

Fakt 4,  Li-ion Akkus können zwar Kaputt gehen wenn sie gelagert werden, aber dazu muss man eben wieder alles falsch machen was zu Falsch machen geht.  Warum sind die Akku´s wohl nie voll Geladen bei Auslieferung ? Weil der Hersteller Energie sparen will ?  

Ernsthaft, Li-Ion Akkus läd man auf die sog. Lagerspannung auf, und dann kannste den Problemlos lagern ohne das er Kaputt geht, allerdings wenn man einen gelagerten Akku reaktiviert, dann sollte er erstens auf Zimmertemperatur aufgewärmt werden ( um die 25°C is optimal ) und dann muss er erstmal Voll geladen werden, hier sollte man der Ladeelektronik vertrauen, je schlechter allerdings die Ladelektronik desto schneller geht nen Akku kaputt. Und da liegt er Hund begraben, bei Samsung gabs lange zeit Gefälschte Akkus, ca 90% aller Samsung Akkus vor 5 Jahren waren alles Fälschungen die auch ne Schlechte Ladereglung haben.  Je besser die Ladereglung desto länger Hält der Akku, und hier hat man sogar noch den vorteil wenn man den Akku fest Verbaut kann man zusätzlich z.b die Zelle Temperatur überwachen für ne Perfekte Laderegelung ( eigentlich unabdingbar bei mehrzelligen Li-ion Akkus )  Das macht z.b auch den Unterschied zwischen nem 200€ und nem 20€ Laptop Akku ..... 

Ma als kleines bsp. Ich hab jetzt mein One Plus 2 gute 3 1/2 Jahre, mein Akku hält bei Starker Beanspruchung 1 Tag, und bei Normaler Benutzung 2 Tage, nur minimal schlechter als am Tag an dem es bei mir Angekommen ist, und es zwar 40 Tage im Übersee Container von China zu mir. 

Das gute ist ja bei nem Handy das der Akku überhaupt nicht gebraucht wird sobald das Handy nicht an ist, und es keinen unterschied macht ob der Akku nun verbaut ist und aufn Versand gebracht wird, oder daneben Liegt und nicht verbaut ist, wobei bei nem Handy mit fest verbauten Akku wenigst die Zellenspannung die ganze zeit überwacht wird, den Strom bekommt das Handy von wo ganz anders und nicht aus dem Handy Akku. Sondern meistens aus einem Tantal Kondensator, oder einen kleiner verbauten Akku Zelle auf der Handyplatine selbst, die Ladereglung verhindert dabei das der Akku vom Handy entladen wird. 


Ich mach extrem viel mit Akkus, allein schon wegen meinen Quadrocoptern ist mir ne Akku Pflege extrem wichtig, denn diese Hochleistungs Li-Ion Akkus sind bisl Anfälliger als so nen popeliger Handy Akku der einfach gar nix können muss und daher eigentlich auch sehr sehr unanfällig ist. 

Wenn man aber Akkus nicht pflegt dann gehen die schnell Kaputt, egal obs nen Einfacher Handy Akkus ist oder nen Aufwendiger Akku aufbau ist.


----------



## Haasinger (29. März 2019)

Ich kaufe einfach Handys grundsätzlich mit überdimensionierem Akku, dann komm ich auch mit ~20% angepeiltem Kapazitätsverlust in 2 Jahren noch über den Tag.

Ansonsten, das J7 ist in jeglicher Hinsicht schrott - ich hasse mich jetzt selbst dafür, aber wenn Samsung dann das M20 in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Goldschlappi (30. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht mit den Akkus. Das war echt interessant zu lesen. 

Und das es sowas wie ein M20 von Samsung gibt wusste ich auch nicht. Für den Preis scheint es aber wirklich in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Ich kaufe einfach Handys grundsätzlich mit überdimensionierem Akku, dann komm ich auch mit ~20% angepeiltem Kapazitätsverlust in 2 Jahren noch über den Tag.
> 
> Ansonsten, das J7 ist in jeglicher Hinsicht schrott - ich hasse mich jetzt selbst dafür, aber wenn Samsung dann das M20 in Betracht ziehen.



Wenn man den Akku wechseln kann , kann man auch manchmal den der mitgeliefert wurde gegen einen Leistungsstärksten ersetzten, wenn dann der Akku der mitgeliefert wurde mal schlapp macht ist das Egal .


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2019)

Und sich dann wundern warum die Ladereglung 2 Tage brauch den Akku voll aufzuladen   Das Schöne ist ja bei Li Ion akkus, das es genauso Schwachsinn ist die Akkus überdimensioniert zu machen, den das macht auch nen Akku kaputt. 

Bsp. 
Man hat ein 1 Zellen Handy akku der 3.9V Ladeschluss Spannung hat ( je voller der Akku desto geringer der innenwiederstand desto höher die Spannung was dann das Signal ist das der Akku voll geladen ist, kurz gesagt die Ladereglung misst den Innenwiederstand und daran wird der Ladestand quasi errechnet.  Nominalspannung ist 3.7V 
Nimmt man jetzt nen Akku der 2 Zellen Parallel hat, so hat man immer noch die 3.7V aber die Doppelte Kapazität, nun wirds aber ganz dumm wenn die Ladereglung nur für eine Zelle ausgelegt ist, erstens Werden die Zellen unterschiedlich entladen ohne reglung, und wenn man dann anfängt zu Laden wird eine Zelle immer überladen und das zerstört den Akku, deswegen ist eine Ladereglung für mehrere Zellen so ausgelegt das entweder alle Zellen aufs Gleiche Niveau entladen werden und dann gleichzeitig geladen ( hochwertige Ladegeräte machen das ) oder es werden nur die Einzelnen Zellen überwacht und jede Zelle wird Einzeln geladen entsprechend. 

Ich muss denke ich nicht weiter erklären warum das nicht unbedingt praktisch ist, mal abgesehen davon das die Ladereglung auch nur für ne Gewisse Zellenkapazität ausgelegt ist. 

Aber ey Akkus sind ja auch sowas von ungefährlich, da kann auch nen Leie einfach irgend nen Quatsch machen und sich was selbst zusammenbraten oder was schwachsinniges aus China kaufen was niemals vom Hersteller freigegeben wurde. Ist ja nicht so als könnte nen Li-Ion Akku anfangen zu Brennen bei falscher Behandlung ( besonders wenn die Falsch geladen werden ) , oder das die Explodieren, oder Langsam ausgasen.  Hach ja da gibts so viel Punkte warum so nen Li-Ion akku sowas von ungefährlich ist. Wohl auch einer der gründe warum ich die Hochleistungsakkus in einem Feuerfesten Behälter Lager ( das gilt jetzt nicht für nen Popeligen Handy Akku wobei der beim Laden genauso Explodieren kann ) , die Akkus die ich meine die liefern 11.1V  und können über 10 Sekunden 60 Ampere abfeuern ist also schon ne Andere Hausnummer, aber das prinzip ist das gleiche weils auch nur normale Li-Ion Zellen sind.


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Es dauert keine 2 Tage mit dem Aufladen es muss ein Guter  kompatibler Akku sein und kein billiger aus China, wenn mit dem Standard Akku das laden z.b. 2 Stunden dauert und mit einem etwas stärkeren dauert es dann vielleicht 2.5 oder 3 Stunden bis der Voll geladen ist,
Austausch Akku muss die gleiche Volt Zahl haben   die Pol Belegung muss identisch sein .


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2019)

Auch nen Akku mit der gleichen Voltzahl kann 2 Zellen besitzen. 
Weißt du was Reihen und Parallelschaltung bedeutet ? 
Reihenschaltung von 2 Zellen Voltzahl verdoppelt sich, Kapazität bleibt gleich, Parallelschaltung  von 2 Zellen, Spannung bleibt die Gleichen, Kapazität verdoppelt sich ( laienhaft ausgedrückt ) 

Woran machst du eigentlich einen Guten Kompatiblen Akku fest, also was sind die Erkennungsmerkmale ?


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

Im  Internet sind  mal  wieder  viele Schlau Meister unterwegs ,
  Es gibt immer Baugleiche Akkus die  passen für jedes Handy


----------

